# Interesting Beer Site!



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

For those of you who enjoy beer, there is a site that contains tons of ratings (it is much like the Top 25 Cigar site that we all know and love! ).

It is interesting to rate beers and to read other people's impressions on beers you like (or hate!).

The site is: http://www.ratebeer.com/default.asp


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I read beer advocate a lot but this site definitely made my bookmarks.

Thanks!
-Matt-


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> For those of you who enjoy beer, there is a site that contains tons of ratings (it is much like the Top 25 Cigar site that we all know and love! ).
> 
> It is interesting to rate beers and to read other people's impressions on beers you like (or hate!).
> 
> The site is: http://www.ratebeer.com/default.asp


I send all of my students there - one of their project is to rate all of the beers that we taste during my class. I've been kinda slack lately though, I have 20 or 30 that I need to write up. For the most part, the ratings are pretty good there.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow! Great site. I will use it before I go out and about. Thanks 

T


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> Wow! Great site. I will use it before I go out and about. Thanks
> 
> T


You are welcome!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> I send all of my students there - one of their project is to rate all of the beers that we taste during my class. I've been kinda slack lately though, I have 20 or 30 that I need to write up. For the most part, the ratings are pretty good there.


Cool!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> I send all of my students there - one of their project is to rate all of the beers that we taste during my class.


as long as you don't teach 2nd graders, that's cool.

btw - what do you teach?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

IHT said:


> as long as you don't teach 2nd graders, that's cool.
> 
> btw - what do you teach?


This class is Brewing Science.


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Now that would be a cool class to take!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Redman said:


> Now that would be a cool class to take!!


Yeah but we have to drink...er...taste beer Monday afternoon around 5. That just sucks... ;-)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> This class is Brewing Science.


Where do you teach this class? Is this at a community college, university?


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Yeah but we have to drink...er...taste beer Monday afternoon around 5. That just sucks... ;-)


Oh how that would hurt my feelings...... :al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link -- nice site


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

cool site.


evidently I like really crappy beer!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

I like this one: virtual bartender


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

seagarsmoker said:


> I like this one: virtual bartender


yeah, that's nice! try "wet tee shirt"


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the links, good info, guess I love crappy beer too.


----------

